# Running like dogs possessed, breeding season's here



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Had an awesome night, the dogs kicked up one in the fence row. They ran it through the woods on three very long circles before I called them off. On the way home, they got up another for two rounds. Scenting was ecellent and the dogs were very pleased, as was I


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

With all that wind yesterday afternoon, sounds like you had a riot!


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Live for those days, or at least the dogs do. Going to try this afternoon, with the pup. New snow, hard snow underneath.

a buddy of mine needs a outing like the one you had.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I hope things stay good, as this was just 1 1/2 hours after work. Some just rewards for terrible conditions the past two months.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

Now that`s how they supposed to run! it`s about time. should be a great weekend for it.good luck! run em hard!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Just got up 5am and it snowing again. Don't know how much but I'm SICK of snow..............hope everyone has a great day running.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Some of my best running has been when it was snowing. 

Don't waste a chance, you could be at work or school, or sitting through something less enjoyable. Hitting it this afternoon with a friend, got a inch last night and our base snow has finally set up. Looking forward to snow down the back of the coat.:xzicon_sm


----------

